# tenir bon



## krometor

Salut

Je comprends la signification de cette phrase, mais je ne peux pas penser une bonne traduction. J'ai pensé à une paraphrase. Le dictionnaire dit "aguantar" et "resistir" mais je pense que dans ce contexte la signification change. Le texte s'agit d'un groupe de agriculteurs qui doivent reverdir quelques terres exploitées illégalment, et ils doivent faire la recolte pour tenir les terres. 

Si le maïs tient bon, l'agriculteur deviendra proprétaire de sa terre.
Si la cosecha de maiz sale bien, el agricultor se volvera propietario de su tierra.

Merci en advance


----------



## chlapec

También tienes: "si el maíz se da bien/va para arriba"


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí, los agricultores dirían:
'Si el maíz tiene buen _rinde_,...' (pero no sé si el uso es demasiado regional...)

La propuesta de Chlapec no tiene ese problema.


----------



## martatxu

Bonsoir:
Yo creo que, a falta de que nos des algo más de contexto, "aguantar", que es la traducción del diccionario para "tenir bon", sería perfecto... Quiero decir que, si están hablando del clima, por ejemplo (heladas y otras suertes de intemperies), lo que hace el maíz es aguantar o morir...¿no?
À la prochaine...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

martatxu said:


> Bonsoir:
> Yo creo que, a falta de que nos des algo más de contexto, "aguantar", que es la traducción del diccionario para "tenir bon", sería perfecto... Quiero decir que, si están hablando del clima, por ejemplo (heladas y otras suertes de intemperies), lo que hace el maíz es aguantar o morir...¿no?
> À la prochaine...


 
Estoy de acuerdo: tenir = aguantar.


----------



## krometor

Pero por qué a falta de contexto???????
Si lo primero que hice fue decirles de que se trataba el texto, es ese el contexto no hay otro, por eso lo de las heladas e interperies no quedaría ahí. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

> Le texte s'agit d'un groupe de agriculteurs qui doivent reverdisser quelques terres exploitées illégalment, et ils doivent faire la recolte pour tenir les terres.
> 
> Si le maïs tient bon, l'agriculteur deviendra proprétaire de sa terre.
> Si la cosecha de maiz sale bien, el agricultor se volvera propietario de su tierra.



En efecto no has dado el contexto desde tu primer post, pero...

1) reverdisser no existe; si no ponemos en el CNTRL el resultado es:
*Terme introuvable*


Le portail vous propose les termes suivants:​ 
* reverdir

Y reverdir une terre no significa nada.

2) "tenir" es resistir, aguantas, no le veo más sentido posible...

3) ¿Cómo el hecho de conseguir una buena cosecha puede hacer de ellos los propietarios de una tierra que no les pertenece y que explotan ilegalmente???????????, = *eso sería un buen contexto*


----------



## krometor

Jeje, si me equivoqué, que pena. Por otro lado en el texto que tengo en efecto dice "reverdir les terres", ya que para el autor de dicho texto eso signifique algo es cosa de él. Además eso de que "el maiz aguante" me suena raro, y por eso pregunté si había otra traducción mejor, y no entiendo por qué el contexto que di no les satisface si de eso se trata el texto, de unos campesinos a los que les donan unas tierras que han sido explotadas ilegalmente, es decir, que han acabado con sus recursos naturales, para que estos campesinos la reverdezcan o reforesten. 
Gracias!!!!!!!


----------



## Paquita

Entonces confórmate con la traducción del diccionario, confirmada por los foreros.


----------



## krometor

Está bien, gracias, es que de verdad me suena raro eso de "maiz aguante", pero si ustedes dicen que ese es el significado, les creo.
Gracias!!!


----------



## martatxu

Hola de nuevo/ Rebonjour:
Te he pedido MÁS contexto, y quizá he debido decir que fueses más específico, porque la idea es clara, pero del texto a traducir, sólo nos has dado una frase, con lo que no puedo asegurar que estén hablando de las condiciones climatológicas, que ha sido mi suposición desde el principio...
Por otro lado, en España es normal encontrar lo de que cualquier cultivo "aguante o resista", no de manera particular en el terreno de la agricultura, sino de forma general... Quiero decir que no es jerga ni vocabulario específico... También se dice de una persona mayor que "aguanta" el invierno, si vive en primavera para contarlo...
Hasta pronto/ À la prochaine...


----------



## esteban

Hola krometor:


Si no fuera por la explicación que proporcionas, optaría igualmente por "aguantar'. De hecho, no se entiende muy bien por qué el autor utiliza "tenir bon" en francés. Pero así como están las cosas, me quedaría con tu propuesta "si la cosecha de maíz sale bien" o la primera de chlapec "si el maíz se da bien". Me parece que ambas opciones se adecuan al contexto de una tierra agotada o que ha sido mal explotada.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## martatxu

Hola de nuevo:Igual me repito, pero me parece importante privilegiar (perdón por el calco del francés, es que en esta frase me encanta) la intención del idioma original, y, si de lo que se duda es de la calidad de la tierra, o de si la habrán preparado antes suficientemente para plantar, el maíz sigue teniendo que aguantar o morir, por lo menos en España...Ya no insisto más...Saludos...





esteban said:


> Hola krometor:
> 
> 
> Si no fuera por la explicación que proporcionas, optaría igualmente por &quot;aguantar'. De hecho, no se entiende muy bien por qué el autor utiliza &quot;tenir bon&quot; en francés. Pero así como están las cosas, me quedaría con tu propuesta &quot;si la cosecha de maíz sale bien&quot; o la primera de chlapec &quot;si el maíz se da bien&quot;. Me parece que ambas opciones se adecuan al contexto de una tierra agotada o que ha sido mal explotada.
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


----------



## ummh

Tengo que traducir "tonton tiens bon nous reviendrons". La frase se encuentra en un texto sobre el presidente francés Mitterrand, dentro del siguiente contexto:

Tandis que les étudiants manifestent et que Malik Oussekine meurt sous les coups des voltigeurs, lui ("TONTON TIENS BON NOUS REVIENDRONS" chantaient les gamins) se fait livrer deux pardessus en cachemire noir.

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir esta frase? gracias!


----------



## Paquita

A traducir, no, ya que tienes que tratar de hacerlo tú primero... Te ayudaremos ...  después si nos dices lo que te plantea un problema... .

Lo que sí puedo aclararte es que "Tonton" era apodo familiar para François Mitterrand.

"tenir bon" está aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tenir+bon


----------



## ummh

Gracias paquit&, he intentado traducir todo el texto yo solo, pero me he atascado en esa frase porque uniendo el significado individual de cada una de las palabras sigo sin entender en absoluto el significado de la frase.
si alguien me puede dar alguna pista más estaría muy agradecido.
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tiens bon: aguanta. Revenir es volver. No veo qué más te puede molestar en esta frase. 

Ahora, propón tu propio intento. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ummh

tito aguanta a volver hacia nosotros?? como véis sigo totalmente perdido


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

NOUS REVIENDRONS : ¿por qué no conjugas como en francés el verbo volver (futuro de indicativo, primera de plural)?


En la frase francesa no está puesta la puntuación. Quizás sea lo que no te deja ver el sentido de la frase:
Tonton, tiens bon ! Nous reviendrons !

¿Mejor ahora? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ummh

merci!!!


----------

